# how to transfer content b/w receivers?



## bdmd (Sep 9, 2005)

I initially posted this under general discussion on the tech talk forum, but thougt it may get lost there. Here goes:

On the tech chat program last night, the following question and answer was posted:

"Q:More than one 622, can I move external storage from one receiver to another?
A: Yes ... initial software release allows you to do it three times. (Household key coming later.)
(On 622 and 722.)"

So if I have two of these devices (either two 622's, a 622 and a 722, or two 722's), how do I actually transfer the content? Would it have to be stored on an external USB drive connected to one of the devices, and then move the drive to another device? Or on a pocket dish? Since the ethernet connection is now usable, could you connect both devices to your network, and then transfer the content (including HD content) between the two devices over the network, without having to use an external drive? Could you connect receiver #1 directly to a wireless router, and then have a wireless access hub connected to receiver #2 and receive content that way?
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The transfer being referred to is transfer to a USB external drive then moving that drive to another 622/722 on your account. No ethernet transfer, no direct transfer DVR to DVR.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bdmd said:


> I initially posted this under general discussion on the tech talk forum, but thougt it may get lost there.


Please don't make duplicate posts ... Moving my answer from over there ...

As far as transferring content ... the three move limit mentioned on the Tech Forum is just that. First activate the feature (tomorrow for those with L441) ... then move content onto your drive ... then connect to a second machine on your account (first move) and take it off. You can connect it back to the first machine (second move) then back to the second machine (third move) if you need to transfer more. Then you are done ... the drive is tied to the second receiver "forever". (Although if you reformat the drive, losing all remaining content, you can likely start the three moves over again. No guarantees on this.)

Be patient and they will come up with the household key and you can move within your account as much as you want.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Questions in my mind are

Does powering off and unplugging and replugging into the same receiver count as a move?
Does using more than one External drive work? Only one drive at a time. And does that count as a move.

It was implied/inferred during the chat that you could organize with multiple drives. However he may have newer beta software with that function and we don't have that available yet.

IOWs I'd like to try a empty 80Gig I have laying around but not if that would preclude me using another larger drive tommorow.1


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

TBoneit said:


> Questions in my mind are
> 
> Does powering off and unplugging and replugging into the same receiver count as a move?


No



> Does using more than one External drive work? Only one drive at a time. And does that count as a move.


Yes it works, and no, it is not a move

The only thing that counts as a move is taking a drive paired with one receiver and moving it to be used on another receiver.

I would also like to add that right now the '3 moves' thing mentioned in the tech chat is not a supported feature and you use it at your own risk. Official word from Dish Network is right now the hard drive is locked to the receiver and that a later software release may make it so you can move between all supported receivers on a named account. If you look at my first look document I have a screen shot of what the receiver says when you move from one receiver to another.


----------



## bdmd (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for your input and I apologize for moving the post. What about transferring content between receivers via the ethernet port over a home network--does anyone foresee that capability at some point?
Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suspect that via ethernet will be possible, but I would not say soon.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

When moving the HDD to another 622/722 you get the prompt shown in the 722 First Look (pg 8) that warns "for use with another receiver ... existing events will be deleted ... Yes|Cancel|No." Do you answer "Cancel or No" and then it's able to read the drive?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Why not test. Put a couple of events that you were planning to delete anyway and use them as test subjects?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> No
> 
> Yes it works, and no, it is not a move
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info since right now I only have one HDTV and one 622 my only worry was the changing drives and powering them when not in use would still be considered a move.

It seems from what you say that since the drive is paired to the receiver no worries.

Thanks


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> No
> 
> Yes it works, and no, it is not a move
> 
> ...


So basically at this point, why would you even move the EHD? You can't transfer or view content recorded on another receiver. It seems that a move will always delete all existing info on the drive. Even if one of my receivers breaks I would be reluctant to waist a move. I would just wait the 3 or 4 days for the new receiver. 
That leads to another question which is not too far fetched. If you receive a replacement receiver due failure, would this be a move? It's not impossible to have a couple of receivers break prior to this "possible" SW update which will allow us to transfer data on all applicable receivers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just remember that this is a first release ... safe enough for public consumption but it is probably best to play it safe and not try to push the limits. The design at the moment may allow for the three moves before being locked to the final receiver but the advice at the moment is *don't move it*.

If you choose not to follow the advice don't be surprised if bad things happen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would say right now, based on the Tech Chat... the only time (until further notice) that it would be worth the risk of trying to move to a new receiver is if your receiver dies and needs to be replaced. It would then be worth a risk to try and move programming to the replacement since you would lose it anyway. Otherwise sit and enjoy and wait.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok...here is my question.
I have a Vip622 and it is almost full. I want to upgrade to the Vip722. I do not want to lose my 622 content. Can I pay the $39.99 for my 622 and transfer to the external drive, then get the 722, and be able to access the external drive from the 722 WITHOUT paying another 39.99?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The $39.99 is supposed to be per account, not per receiver --- so you should not have to pay a second $39.99.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats what I'm hoping for...I'll have to give them a call and verify...thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

However... the caveat that you might have troubles moving the hard drive to the new receiver may still apply. The Tech Chat seemed to imply you could do it maybe 3 times.. but it sounded like they may have been hedging on that. I would hope that it would work that way though for at least the one swap.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Basically I just want to move the 622 contents to the external...switch to the 722...move the recordings back...or at least still be able to still access them...without having to pay the 39.99 twice. I would assume others that want to upgrade to the 722 from the 622 would have the same question. So one swap would work with me. Thanks


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, lucky for you guys, I have a similar situation: I've got a 622 that is being replaced with another 622. Here's what I did (and what to avoid doing!)

I first moved a few sample items to the HD so I could test if it would work moving it to the new DVR. I did NOT get the screens as in the first look (the ominous WE WILL DELETE EVERYTHING message.) It said that the HD was assigned to another DVR, but could be reassigned to the one I was using, and then I could view the content. I hit "cancel" because I didn't want to use up one of my moves. It didn't make any mention of a limited number of times I could do this though? Maybe an oversight, but I didn't feel like rolling the dice.

Of course, to do this test, I had to activate my new DVR and download the new software. Problem is, it seems now that my old DVR is deactivated, I'm unable to move the remaining content off of it. Oops! Looks like I'm going to have to call and have the old one reactivated, move the remaining content, and then deactiavte it, and reactivate the new DVR. Whew! Lesson learned: do it all at once!

Other than that, I don't anticipate any problems moving the content to the new DVR. This is a big relief to me, because I had several nice HD programs on there that I wanted to keep. Thanks dish, you folks really did a fine job with the new software!  

Michael


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

secretservices said:


> Ok...here is my question.
> I have a Vip622 and it is almost full. I want to upgrade to the Vip722. I do not want to lose my 622 content. Can I pay the $39.99 for my 622 and transfer to the external drive, then get the 722, and be able to access the external drive from the 722 WITHOUT paying another 39.99?


SS, do you want to move to the 722 for the black finish or for the additional HD space? Dish is charging $199 to upgrade to the 722. It's definitely cheaper (and faster) to pay $40 and add a $120 500GB HD--no loss of recordings.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

secretservices said:


> Ok...here is my question.
> I have a Vip622 and it is almost full. I want to upgrade to the Vip722. I do not want to lose my 622 content. Can I pay the $39.99 for my 622 and transfer to the external drive, then get the 722, and be able to access the external drive from the 722 WITHOUT paying another 39.99?


This may be a silly question? 
Your 622 is almost full so you want to upgrade a a 722 which in most aspects is the same receiver with more storage and black instead of silver. To do this you can go to Best Buy and pay $119 + Tax until saturday for a WD 500Gig which you will use to transfer between receivers.

Once you have hooked up the 500gig and moved everything to it for the transfer your 622 is empty again. Why pay the extra to upgrade to a 722?

I look at hard drive space as being a closet. Whatever you save will expand to fill the available space. With external drives you have infinite space to store HD as HD not downcoverted to DVD or just gone.

I suspect that by buying EHDs on sale it will cost $2-4 for the disc space to store a HD movie and less for 1/2 to 1 hour long show in HD.

If the drive is turned off it isn't wearing out. Even then the video you store isn't forever.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> Why not test. Put a couple of events that you were planning to delete anyway and use them as test subjects?


Because I don't have a second capable receiver (or the EHD yet for that matter), and anticipated those holding off on ordering replacements, perhaps for broken HDMI port, would have questions.


mwsmith2 said:


> I did NOT get the screens as in the first look (the ominous WE WILL DELETE EVERYTHING message.) It said that the HD was assigned to another DVR, but could be reassigned to the one I was using, and then I could view the content.


Much clearer. Have to wonder if that screen shot is from L441 or what was different that led to it?


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes....I do like the fact that the 722 is Black. My 622 is the only piece of equipment that is not black. And 99% of my recordings are HD....the extra storage is a plus too. I am able to get an "upgrade" for $49. But I have been paying for the "Everything" package for a while now.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I’m vacillating about exchanging the older (D version) of my two leased 622s for one of the new 722s. I’m considering this for a couple of reasons – 1) the 622 I’d be replacing has the dysfunctional HDMI port problem, and 2) the 722’s blackface would blend in better with my other media room components. Beyond that, the added storage space is okay but a relatively minor perk for me.

But I think I’ll wait to do this until Dish perfects the account-wide version of the external storage enabling key (which James mentioned) because I don’t care to risk loosing some recorded HD content that I’m greedily hoarding – and besides, maybe by then they’ll also allow you to back up your timers to the EXT drive as well. I think that would be a nice feature…


----------

